# F1 Team photographer giving tips.



## Chaitanya (Jul 25, 2020)

Mercedes AMG Petronas F1 team posted this video of their team photographer giving tips on F1 photography.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 25, 2020)

Ha! He is clearly an idiot, who could possibly use 20mp for high quality corporate work? <sarcasm/>


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Ha! He is clearly an idiot, who could possibly use 20mp for high quality corporate work? <sarcasm/>


Somebody who has unlimited funds to buy all the big whites they want.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Somebody who has unlimited funds to buy all the big whites they want.


I found it interesting he chooses the 200-400 as his only real tele, whilst they are expensive new I have seen secondhand ones for way South of $6,000, still not cheap but if that is the best of the best it isn't that big an investment, heck it's less than a 1DX III. But there is no reason a Tamron or Sigma 150-600 couldn't be used by somebody starting out and that is less than one quarter the price of the used Canon 200-400. Morten Hilmer is an amazing wildlife stills and videographer and he uses the Tamron to capture images every bit as compelling as his Nikon 600mm prime.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Jul 27, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> I found it interesting he chooses the 200-400 as his only real tele, whilst they are expensive new I have seen secondhand ones for way South of $6,000, still not cheap but if that is the best of the best it isn't that big an investment, heck it's less than a 1DX III. But there is no reason a Tamron or Sigma 150-600 couldn't be used by somebody starting out and that is less than one quarter the price of the used Canon 200-400. Morten Hilmer is an amazing wildlife stills and videographer and he uses the Tamron to capture images every bit as compelling as his Nikon 600mm prime.


Yeah in all reality the pro racing photographers can actually get fairly close to the action, albeit protected behind a concrete wall. I don't know why Canon and Nikon never decided to jump on the 150-600 train and give us a first party super telephoto zoom for the masses. Maybe they thought the apertures were too slow to bother with. But now that Canon is churning out f11 (!!) lenses, maybe they are softening their stance, especially because mirrorless AF systems can focus with so much less light coming into the camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 27, 2020)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> Yeah in all reality the pro racing photographers can actually get fairly close to the action, albeit protected behind a concrete wall. I don't know why Canon and Nikon never decided to jump on the 150-600 train and give us a first party super telephoto zoom for the masses. Maybe they thought the apertures were too slow to bother with. But now that Canon is churning out f11 (!!) lenses, maybe they are softening their stance, especially because mirrorless AF systems can focus with so much less light coming into the camera.


I can't see why they won't come out with RF 150-600 zooms in the f6.7/f8 and $1,500 range, silly not to after the f11's they have done! Mind you knowing how they relied on the EF100-400 maybe they won't and the. $2,700 RF100-500 is all we are going to get.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jun 3, 2021)

Here is a more recent video posted on track side photography:


----------

